

Ask HN: Can the tabbing order be changed for Articles? - icanhearyou

I would love for the tabbing order for articles to be e.g. Tab -&#62; Article_1 Title, Tab again -&#62; Article_2 Title, etc... This would make it much quick and easier for users that use only the keyboard to navigate. Just a thought.
======
steveax
Sounds like a good case for a Greasemonkey userscript. Maybe trap the up/down
arrow keys rather than tab.

